# Orange toast spread



## dgross (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a great spread for your morning toast :D ! It keeps for weeks in the 'fridge and we hope you enjoy it as much as we do. Daun

Mix together: 1 stick softened butter
                   2 cups confectioners sugar 
                   the grated rind and juice from 1 orange
Store in the 'fridge until ready to use.

The original version said to spread it on bread and then toast it under a broiler until bubbly. We just use it instead of butter on reg. toast-Yum :D !


----------

